# مجالات تحضير ماجيستير الهندسة الكيميائية(تفضل ) ..!!



## الكيـــماوي (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السادة الكرام بعد التحايا ..

اود من الجميع ( أساتذة - مهندسين - طلاب ) المشاركة بهذا التساؤل لفتح آفاق اوسع للحوار والنقاش في مجالات الماجيستير .. 

التساؤل :- ما المجال الأفضل برأيك لتحضير ماجيستير الهندسة الكيميائية ؟؟ مع ذكر الدفوعات التي تؤيد ما اخترته ( الأفضلية للمجال الذي تم ذكره )..!


سكون لي عودة بعد بضع ردود ..


ولكم فائق ودي وتقديري ..



ودمتم ،،


----------



## ابوحسين المشعل (28 سبتمبر 2008)

تحية طيبة وسلام من اللة عليكم :
مجالات الماجستير في الهندسة الكيميائية كبييرة جداً ولكني كمهندس كيميائي أخترت لك ياصديقي العزيز مجال نقل المنتوجات النفطية مثل النفط الخام والغاز وغيرها ولكون الصناعات النفطية في الوقت الحاضر تشهد تطور ملحوظ ولاهمية موضوع النقل للمنتوجات فأني أخترت لك هذا الموضوع وأذا أردت تفصايل أكثر فسأكون عون لك أنشاء اللة علماً باني ماجستير في الاختصاص أعلاة 0 
ابوحسين المشعل


----------



## الكيـــماوي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا صديقي أبوحسين المشعل
تحيةً وإحتراماً ...
أشكرك على إضافتك الثرة واثراءك للحوار بهذا البوست ..

باشمهندس المشعل فعلاً ما ذكرته مجال رائع ... وعليه نرجو منكم مدنا بتفاصيل أكثر عن هذا التخصص 
( بالتفصيل الطويل لو سمحت !! ) أقصد طبيعة المجال ..

وبأي جامعة حضرت ؟ وكم هي الفترة التي أخذتها ؟ وماهي حوجة السوق العربي لهذا المجال ؟ 

سأعود لك بأسئلة أخرى .. 

لك كل الود والتقدير صديقي المشعل ...


----------



## ودالنش (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ياشباب انا طالب بالمستوى الرابع واتمنى من الجميع مدي بمايستطيعون من المراجع المهمة مثل تحكم العمليات الصناعية الكيميائية وطرق التحليل الكهربي على عنواني


----------



## هادي كيم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي الكيماوي جدا على طرح المضوع
ما بعرف ليش ماحدا تجاوب مع الموضوع ، يمكن لأنو مو الكل عم يدرس ماجستير...
أنا عن نفسي، طلعلي ماجستير هندسة عمليات من يومين بنفس الجامعة اللي اخدت منها البكالوريوس
طبعا بالنسبة الي ، هندسة العمليات هي المجال الأوسع والأشمل في الهندسة الكميائية ، بالنسبة الي هي اساس الهندسة الكيميائية ، وما يمزها عن غيرها من المجالات الهندسية الأخرى .
لحد هلأ ماني مفكر شو رح يكون موضوع رسالة الماجستير.
بس بتصور ، انو في جزء كبير منها رح يكون بمجال التحكم بالعمليات بواسطة الكمبيوتر ، او بشكل عام التزاوج بين الكمبيوتر وهندسة العميلت ، سواء تحكم ولا نمذجة ولا محاكاة ... الخ .
أنا شخصيا هوايتي الكمبيوتر ، وحابب اجمع بين هوايتي ودراستي ، وهيك رح يكون في متعة بالنسبة الي اولا ، وثانيا استخدام التقنيات الحديثة في العمليات ما هو حكر على مهندسين الكهرباء او المكيانيك .
هاد كان راي ، وبتمنى الكل يشارك بالموضوع اذا امكن.
تحياتي​


----------



## وضاحة (12 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو افادتي بشكل موسع عن ماجيستير هندسة العمليات 
ماهو؟وكيف يكون؟ اذا امكن شرح مفصل للعلم والاستفادة 
علما اني اريد تحضير الماجستير لكن لا دري في اي مجال من مجالات الهندسة الكميائية


----------



## ود السنتر (31 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم انا خريج هندسة كيميائية وحابي احضر ماجستير بس محتار بين تخصصين enviromental engineering or integration process حابي اشوف رأيككم في هالموضوعين بالذات .. وياريت لو اعطيتوني اي خيارات اخرى ممكن تكون افضل لو عندكم 
وشكرا


----------



## chimiste ALG (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
أنا خريجة قسم الكمياء و هندسة الطرائق وانا حاليا احضر ماجستير في التخصص تحفيز و كيمياء خضراء catalyse et chimie verte وهو تخصص دو اهمية كبرى عندنا في الجزائر.
ارجو التوفيق للجميع


----------



## عاطف بركيه (22 أغسطس 2013)

ما هو أنسب مجال لدراسة معالجة المياه ؟


----------

